# Piranha was attacked in the eye



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I added my new piranhas to the tank yesterday and I made the rookie mistake of not re-arranging the tank before I put them in. One of the convicts that I had in the tank squared off with each of the piranhas and began pecking them. He got one really bad in the eye. So bad theat his eye looks white now. It looks like his eye "lid" is gonna fall off. Is all fo this going to heal and be fine? I know that they have great healing power.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

He may end up blind in that eye but it should heal up and anyway he has still his other eye. We can live with one eye and your piranha will.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I mean his eye is still there its just like kinda puffed up and had like white skin around it. SO you think he is gonna go blind in that eye?


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

If the damage is just around the eye and not the eye its self then your piranha may have got away with it. But i have read many other posts on forums and threre piranhas were blinded but anyway good look and i hope he heals.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Is it kinda like he has a cloudy eye? or pop-eye? sounds to me like it should be ok, like it is just injured, maybe try putting some salt in there.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

He should be ok, just give him some time.


----------



## mahoney (Sep 22, 2003)

I agree with the salt, but doesn't it sound painful to put salt in an eye wound?


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

his vision may be altered now...if the eye is still in contact then he will most likely be able to see out of it...however, the cornea may have taken damage...thus giving the P's worse vision out of that eye


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Keep an "eye" on him.. He should be ok!!


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

One of my baby caribas had an eye injury a few weeks ago, he healed up fine and can see out of it too. Give him some time and he will most likely be fine. These fish have an amazing ability to heal.


----------



## snoop1320 (Jul 15, 2003)

one of my red had that problem...one of his eye was white I thought that he was gonna be bline, but I just gave him time and added a little salt and about two weeks he was fine....good luck


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

it should heal up fine. my one red seems to be prone to injuring his eyes. and he has managed to bang his eyes off of decorations and get them injured in fights (not to a great extent). he usually gets the whitish haze on his eye but it heals with salt in the water in about a week. it has happened to him 4 times now. he must be a clumsy red









Joe


----------

